# Ba!  Shark World is too big



## Painfully (Aug 16, 2002)

Anybody visit Plots & Places lately.

I suppose an arguement could be made that few people use that thread to begin with, but I don't look forward to visiting that thread anymore myself.  

If it were one thread I would skip it.  No problem.  But this is becoming a bit much.  

*edit 2*

Or, as my dog would say (if I had one), GRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## hong (Aug 16, 2002)

Actually, Shark World has nothing to do with Shark, the poster, as far as I know. SW is Crothian's baby. 

Yeah, it's a bit excessive. Still it _is_ what the forum is meant to be for, and really, I don't recall that much traffic there before this. Look at all the world-building chatter that still goes on in General Discussion, for instance. If this makes more people aware that P&P exists, then perhaps it's a good thing.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll take the blame and credit for the Shark World stuff.  It's not all being done by me, actually I've done maybe 10% of it.  I'm sorry if you feel that we are taking over the forum, but it is the appropriate place to post it and each idea deserves it's own thread.  

Personally, I don't think there is enough to warrent a forum of our own.  We've talked about it, but all in all we have less then two dozen threads over 4 forums (Plots and Places, Rogues Gallery, House Rules, and Homebrew Creatures in the Creature Catalog section).


----------



## Painfully (Aug 16, 2002)

Me:  You've got your Shark World in my Plots & Places!

Crothian:  You've got your Plots & Places in my Shark World!


hehe


----------



## Crothian (Aug 16, 2002)

Painfully said:
			
		

> *Me:  You've got your Shark World in my Plots & Places!
> 
> Crothian:  You've got your Plots & Places in my Shark World!
> 
> ...




Sorry, but I have increased traffic in there a little bit.  I'm trying to get the people to stop needlessly bumping the topics.  That can cause problems.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 16, 2002)

Maybe you could convince Morrus that Shark World should become a hosted setting?

That way, you'd get your own forum anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 16, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Maybe you could convince Morrus that Shark World should become a hosted setting?
> 
> That way, you'd get your own forum anyway.  *




Maybe in a few weeks.  We've just been around a very short time.  Sure, it generates a lot of buzz now, but the real question is does it have lasting power?  

Once my move is done I plan on taking a big look at Shark World and really diving into it.  At that point I'll take a look into it and see.  But I really don't want to be bugging Morrus for stuff, since he's not even back from Gen Con yet.


----------



## Carnifex (Aug 17, 2002)

As another one of the people working on Shark World, I have to say that if anything, it's generated more interest in Plots and Places than there has been for a long time. It'd be nice to have our own board but as well as all the things that Crothian has pointed out, so far it isn't cohesive enough as a whole to really be considered as a hosted setting... Hopefully soon it'll come together a bit more though.


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Aug 17, 2002)

How about, in the meantime, merge some of the threads, and make them stickies.  That way, there're not too many of them, and they don't keep getting bumped.

(Note:  I don't visit that forum, so I'm not an interested party.)


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 18, 2002)

If it came down to it, I could host the Shark World threads on my own site, which already has an aquatic theme, in a few weeks. I'm working with new forums and have loads of space. 

   The more the merrier.


----------



## Darraketh (Aug 18, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *...I plan on taking a big look at Shark World and really diving into it...*




 lol


----------



## Darraketh (Aug 18, 2002)

IMO it's just fine.  They are preceding each thread with "[Shark World]" so it easy to avoid if you are so inclined.

This is a great opportunity, with all those viewers perhaps now is the time to post our own plot or place.  Maybe we'll get more responses due to the increased traffic.


----------



## trentonjoe (Aug 19, 2002)

I will try to combine some threads this week.  It is a little overwhelming when the 6 or so of us are all on line.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 19, 2002)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *I will try to combine some threads this week.  It is a little overwhelming when the 6 or so of us are all on line. *




I don't see how the threads can really be combined and be kept orderly.  Each thread is its own topic.  Perhaps all the topics that orginayte from a central point can be kept together, but otherwise I'd leave them seperate.  

I'm inclined to continue as we have been.  As you can see we had almost zero Shark World traffic over this weekend.  I won't have time to get into it untill wedsnday at the earliest and perhaps as late as next week.


----------



## drowdude (Aug 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *I'm inclined to continue as we have been.  As you can see we had almost zero Shark World traffic over this weekend.  I won't have time to get into it untill wedsnday at the earliest and perhaps as late as next week. *




I've been too busy with other projects and misc. other things to really work on anything Shark-World related the past week or so, although I do intend to get a few things posted relatively soon.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 20, 2002)

drowdude said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've been too busy with other projects and misc. other things to really work on anything Shark-World related the past week or so, although I do intend to get a few things posted relatively soon. *




Shark World is not going anywhere.  I actually knew there would be a lull in activity at some point.  It's the way of things.  No big deal and no worry.


----------

